
How the Brain Can Rewire Itself After Half of It Is Removed - rinchik
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/19/health/brain-removal-hemispherectomies-scans.html
======
fzeroracer
The fascinating thing is that even with half of someone's brain removed, they
can go on to live a completely normal life, graduate college and be fully
intellectually intact.

We really know so little about the brain and how it functions. I think the
future will be less using implants to augment our brain and more figuring out
how we can unlock the already powerful biological functions of it.

